
Chloroquine on Google Trends - hamilyon2
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=Chloroquine&geo=US
======
mobilejdral
"fever shortness of breath" filtered by metro region has been what I look at
every day for more than a month now. It is a window into where community
spread has been appearing (and people are googling their symptoms) and it is
this weird view into the future of what will be reported in the news. Watching
it spread county by county from the main cities to elsewhere in the country
has been something.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=fever%20sh...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=fever%20shortness%20of%20breath)

~~~
dougmwne
Yikes Arkansas. That is not good news at all since it is one of the poorest
states in the country.

Since you've been watching this search trend, do you have any insights you
could summarize?

~~~
mobilejdral
Just because a state has one reported case from one person flying in doesn't
mean it was showing up in the community.

Florida was showing up early on even before it was being talked about, let
alone the weird anti-talking about it they seem to be doing. I would not want
to be living there now.

Overall it has been playing out like you would imagine. Hot spots with big
airports seem to light up first. Then the surrounding areas and slowly
spreading out via the highway system.

If there every is a real zombie apocalypse West Virginia, Vermont and Wyoming
all seem to be the best places to go.

I have been taking screenshots since March 11th (when it seemed to suddenly
overnight be "everywhere") so you can scroll through and see how quickly this
has spread

[https://imgur.com/gallery/IaFgXiF](https://imgur.com/gallery/IaFgXiF)

~~~
dougmwne
This corroborates your observation about Florida:
[https://healthweather.us/](https://healthweather.us/)

------
lalaland1125
This is actually causing a severe shortage at many pharmacies and hospitals.
People are rushing out and hoarding this drug, preventing us from having
adequate supplies for treating the serious cases.

~~~
X6S1x6Okd1st
Do you have a citation?

~~~
quickthrowman
[https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/flor5z/please_sto...](https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/flor5z/please_stop_prescribing_hydroxychloroquine_for/)

------
zapdrive
Does it even work on a Covid-19 infection?

~~~
cjbenedikt
Serious question? People still don't follow relevant news, do they...

~~~
X6S1x6Okd1st
The evidence that it helps as a treatment is spotty.

E.g.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/GaetanBurgio/status/1241201751916...](https://mobile.twitter.com/GaetanBurgio/status/1241201751916568576)

------
psfollow
What would explain the differences among the 50 states? There seems to be
quite a wide range.

------
chvid
HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE & AZITHROMYCIN, taken together, have a real chance to be
one of the biggest game changers in the history of medicine. The FDA has moved
mountains - Thank You! Hopefully they will BOTH (H works better with A,
International Journal of Antimicrobial Agents) be put in use IMMEDIATELY.
PEOPLE ARE DYING, MOVE FAST, and GOD BLESS EVERYONE!

Wrote president Trump a few hours ago on twitter.

I really hope this is right as the two drugs are cheap, generic and have been
around for some time.

~~~
qes
> The FDA has moved mountains... be put in use IMMEDIATELY

The FDA didn't really have to do anything. Doctors could prescribe it for off-
label use already.

~~~
chvid
The president really shouldn’t write this stuff in his twitter though:

[https://www.scmp.com/news/world/africa/article/3076240/coron...](https://www.scmp.com/news/world/africa/article/3076240/coronavirus-
nigeria-reports-chloroquine-poisonings-after-donald)

Coronavirus: Nigeria reports chloroquine poisonings after Donald Trump touts
antimalarial drug as treatment

~~~
busymom0
That article is trying so hard. Way too hard. Any drug can kill you if you
overdose it. If I remember right, 400 mg is the prescribed dosage. They are
trying to make it seem that it can overdose easily but nope - at least 2g is
needed to overdose. I can smell their bias in their reporting, they are trying
to make the President look bad.

------
tibbydudeza
Trump should leave it to the experts ... he is snake oil huckster.

------
OnlineCourage
It's going to end up killing people. Chloroquine is nasty stuff and
irresponsible to be hawking...pharmaceuticals can cause as much damage as they
can prevent! There is no clinical basis and Trump continues to hawk it
ultimately because he is so vested in hotels and hospitality and is more
focused on financial damage control of his own investments than the health and
safety of the American people.

~~~
narrator
I really don't get where this comes from. It's a generic drug that's been used
for 70 years all over the world in tens of thousands of patients to treat
malaria. It's already standard of care in China and South Korea where the
recovery rates are high and the death rate is low.

I think your extreme Donald Trump hatred is clouding your judgement.

~~~
tibbydudeza
It is for Malaria not SARS and not even used anymore because of drug
resistance.

Also please cite proof of "it's already standard of care" in China and S.Korea
and nope Whatsapp or Facebook does not count.

~~~
narrator
For China:
[https://covid-19.alibabacloud.com/](https://covid-19.alibabacloud.com/)

Here's a comprehensive guide for treatment of covid-19 for hospital operators.
Search for chloroquine:

[https://www.alibabacloud.com/zh/universal-
service/pdf_reader...](https://www.alibabacloud.com/zh/universal-
service/pdf_reader?spm=a3c0i.14138300.8102420620.dreadnow.6df3647fOm6g5u&cdnorigin=video-
intl&pdf=Read%20Online-
Handbook%20of%20COVID-19%20Prevention%20and%20Treatment.pdf)

South Korea (plaquenil is a slightly modified version of chloroquine):

[https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2020/03/12/South-
Kor...](https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2020/03/12/South-Korea-
experts-recommend-anti-HIV-anti-malaria-drugs-for-COVID-19/6961584012321/)

